# Atwood spillway today



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Took the kids out today.fished lake side.got nothing.then decided to hit the spillway for shits and giggles...even though the water was flying out the middle the two sides were fairly calm.kids tossed minnows in on each side of where the water comes out and hammered the white bass.small crappie..we ran out of minnows so last resort i said hang on let me try this tiny ice fishing jigging rap.on the calm sides....i was amazed how many saugeye i got...they were all small but it really surprisied me...also got a 13in crappie on it...turned out everyone had fun...


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Cpl pics i took...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

clown is always a good color any time of the year.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a fun time. Jigging spoons and blade baits can also work quite well some days. I've caught plenty of saugeye in the spillway on both over the years.


----------



## macattack (Jan 22, 2010)

Friends of mine have limited out on saugeyes in the 16" to 21" range since last Thursday(5-3-18) thru Sunday(5-6-18) shore fishing the lake by fishing minnies just off the bottom around both ends of the lake(routes 542 near Dellroy and 212 near the dam and west marina areas). They also caught a few nice perch and some crappies. At this time the lake level was over the summer pool level of 928(www.mwcd.org/levels) by a foot or so(in elevation). They threw back many saugeyes under the 15" limit. Not bad for shore fishing. Too bad I couldn't make it. Seen the pics of these fish. Very nice!


----------



## mwhitlock6069 (Oct 6, 2010)

Why are their signs posted about posion gas at the spill way? Also says to stay out. Can you access it from the field next to it.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

mwhitlock6069 said:


> Why are their signs posted about posion gas at the spill way? Also says to stay out. Can you access it from the field next to it.


Im assuming in the summer time it gets a sulferic smell...i was there for 3 hrs and still alive.lol...i just walked from parking lot down over the hill straight to spillway...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Took the kids out today.fished lake side.got nothing.then decided to hit the spillway for shits and giggles...even though the water was flying out the middle the two sides were fairly calm.kids tossed minnows in on each side of where the water comes out and hammered the white bass.small crappie..we ran out of minnows so last resort i said hang on let me try this tiny ice fishing jigging rap.on the calm sides....i was amazed how many saugeye i got...they were all small but it really surprisied me...also got a 13in crappie on it...turned out everyone had fun...


That corner spot that you are referring to on the edges of the spillway can be good for holding fish. The water forms a little eddy behind those corners which pulls food in and creates a current break so the fish can just lay there and wait. This video shows an area like that and one of my favorite ways to fish those spots when the gates are open. A plain Hopkins spoon jigged vertically. The big SM this guy caught was snagged on the cheek, so it may not be the best example. Still, spoons and blade baits can work better than live bait many times.


----------

